# Omg my puppy just ate a dead mouse



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, and the dead mouse had a flea on it and Cody got a case of tape worms. Check her anus area a few times a day and her stools for the next week. Tape worms look like white rice but is very easy to treat with just one pill.
Good luck.
Connie and Cody


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep....my dog is a mouser and when the cat was here they would tag team....
Cat would bring the dead ones home and Lib would find them before us and eat them. NASTY!!! She would also hunt and kill them herself if she found them in a field. 
The biggest fear is that the mouse died of poisoning....However if you found it outdoors and if you have cats in the neighborhood that tips the scales in your favor...this time of year (in cold regions)once a mouse is in your house and has a found convenient heat/food/water source...they dont generally leave to stroll the yard. 

The next concern is tapeworm - tapes are not covered by most worming meds...
Speak with your vet regarding dosing a young dog with praziquantel which covers both common varieties of tapes.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My last golden retriever had tapeworms from eating either a dead mouse or dead bird, as did one of my cats. Be on the lookout for that. Easy to treat. I don't even like to think about the mouse being poisoned.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tapeworms are really the only bad consequence that's particularly likely. It's unlikely that mouse poison would be concentrated enough from one mouse to hurt a dog, even if the mouse had died of poisoning. It's also next to impossible for rabies to be an issue in this situation.

So keep an eye out for tapeworms, but you may even dodge that bullet too. And even if you don't, they're INCREDIBLY gross but easy to treat.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks I have had a cat that had that a long time ago and remember how gross it was but how easy it was to get rid of. Wow this little cute puppy has had a great first week :-/ I am sure my breeder has loved getting all my emails , I dare not send her one about this , although if anything it would just be a story of how the puppy is doing and of her adventures  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm going to lose my mind , she did it again this time swallowed it whole when I tried to get it out of her mouth. We already have been battling diarrhea now for 7 weeks aughhhhhhhhh what am I going to do about this puppy !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nazzers*

Nazzers

I would put her on a leash go out with her everytime she goes out. Hope she is alright.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

You will either to keep on a leash each time she goes outside or police the yard thoroughly before she goes out - each and every time.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

We do put her on a leash and I did do a check she did a quick dig in the snow and found it and before I could get it off her she gulped it down  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You'll want to treat for tapeworms! Ick! It's amazing what our dogs will eat!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in a similar club, last week was the second time I caught Flip eating a rabbit in my backyard. I have the only fenced yard in the neighborhood, how dumb are rabbits to think they need to get in there?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep, if it has 4 legs and comes inside the fence it's Ky's snack. I'm way past being grossed out when I find the carcus' in the back yard. 
The Vet just checks her poo often. Sometimes I have to choose my battles.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hamster ball ? Bubble wrap ? If it is there, they will find it. If they don't find it right away, they might flush it (very very young baby birds are not a happy thing to extract out of a mouth) or dig it out (hello glass pieces left over by the previous house owners).

Like other said, tapeworms are the thing to look for in your case.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Well she is already being treated for internal parasites and needs her next dose next week so I am hoping it helps if anything comes of this. They gave her drontal plus to try to help our already out of control diarrhea problem. Just a precaution for internal parasites. She still has not had a poop since yesterday morning so hoping today the poops are normal , I started her back on rice and chicken so fingers crossed. So being new to this and not wanting to sound to gross, since she swallowed it whole , will it come out whole ? I inspect each of her poops as there has been blood and I'm not looking forward to this poop :-x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My two as youngsters killed a squirel and then proceeded to pull in into halves before I could even make it across the yard to them. Gross, but Coop at least dropped it when told to. Kye, she swallowed her's before I could blink. I watched her poop for days and never saw anything I could definately say was part squirrel. Thank goodness! 

If this is all she eats, then count yourself lucky. We worked much harder on the drop it drill, but still feel if they catch another, each would probably eat before I could get to them. Just part of life and don't know why the dumb squirrels come down so low to yell at the dogs without senseing they are in danger. Wait until your dog brings you dried dead road kill. Uck!! and we are careful on walks to keep up a close lookout for these. Another Uck!!


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry you are having to go through this. Tummy troubles are no fun! Cooper ate one mouse this fall when we were at the dog park. He has tried to eat many other things (2 live baby birds, 1 adult bird, 4+ mice) but I have been able to get those things out of his mouth or gotten him to drop them. I think some dogs just really like to try to eat dead things


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It is so gross when they do this. Our eskie ate dead mice and birds for years with never an issue. Even a dead garter snake once! That one was the worse as I DO NOT like snakes at the best of times. Asia never does that thank goodness. She will mouth it but never interested in eating them. I hope your baby is ok given she is already being treated for parasites. Little monkey she is


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess will not eat dead mice but he loves to roll in them. I think your baby will be fine and as others have said, be aware to watch for tapeworms. 
And as Tippy said, the dose of poison to kill a mouse would be too small to harm your girl.


----------

